

Ask HN: What is an example project that could get me hired? - Dwolb

I&#x27;d like to do less managing&#x2F;status reporting&#x2F;spec development and more doing.  I&#x27;m reasonably smart, but not well-connected in the programming industry.<p>What&#x27;s an example project that could get me hired at your shop?
======
frozenport
Mixing Qt, OpenGL, CUDA and some proprietary devices.

